
Reddit can now host images themselves - mkagenius
https://www.reddit.com/r/modnews/comments/4drl3j/moderators_ireddituploadscom_is_legitimate_you/
======
Tomte
So they rather pay for image hosting, in order to control their content?

Sounds like a smart move. I'm surprised they have ceded control to Imgur for
so long.

